# ESL teaching



## natesk8 (May 22, 2012)

Hi there,

Just wondering what the demand is like in Singapore for esl teachers at the moment or is there any?


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'll try to help with a few pointers... focusing on who your potential employers and students might be... 

1) English is already the first language in Singapore and is taught to all Singaporeans, so unless you possess the proper teaching qualifications you might not be able to find a job in a public school.

2) There will obviously still be students weak in English and private tutoring is a big thing in Singapore, so there might be jobs in the tutoring industry, either as freelance (though visa might be a problem) or at a tuition school.

3) There is also a vibrant private education industry catering to students from around the Asia region coming to learn English, so you might like to look into these...


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

The demand of native English teachers is really very high. Teachers get good salaries and accommodation.


----------

